# Raspberry wine



## St Allie (Jun 9, 2009)

1 Gallon recipe

raspberries ripe.. 2lb / 1. kg

sugar 12oz / 330 gm

1 can of rose, white or red grape juice ( note; the can measurement refers to enough concentrate required to make one gallon of wine, this will will vary from brand to brand of concentrate , check the details on the can)

yeast and nutrient allpurpose

campden tablets

pectic enzyme

wash raspberries gently and drain them. put fruit in a pail ( in strainer bag if you use one),pour over a litre of boiling water, add concentrate and crush fruit completely. Add sugar as a syrup and make up volume to 1 gallon with water .. add pectic enzyme and leave overnight. Add yeast and nutrient..Cover pail and leave for 3 days stirring daily. Strain must as leaving the seeds in too long will impart a woody flavour to the wine. transfer to secondary and ferment to dryness.

do not attempt to feed this wine up to a higher alc content as it has insufficient body to carry the extra ingredients to carry sugar as alcohol..

I have made this and added a couple of ripe bananas to the mix for body..

it's currently cellared .. tasted ok when intitially bottled.

recipe courtesy of brian leveretts 'winemaking from kits' book.


----------

